# Biotech - a real insider view



## ghotib (15 September 2004)

This piece from the Australasian Investment Review (thanks Brer Wallabi) is a summary of comments from the CSIRO Director of Business Development and Commercialisation. Seems he thinks venture capital is a better way for new technology to develop than public offering, because it enables the business leaders to concentrate on the business with less distraction. 

Made sense to me, though if this view becomes too widespread a lot of traders will find life pretty dull. 

http://www.aireview.com/index.php?act=view&catid=2&id=527


----------



## RichKid (15 September 2004)

Yeah, saw that review, it's a great mag and they're very friendly when you offer feedback. The quality they offer is very rare in financial journalism IMO: www.aireview.com.au 

RichKid


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (6 March 2011)

Anything new in biotech comrades?

All this cash gets me itchy.

gg


----------



## moreld (6 March 2011)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Anything new in biotech comrades?
> 
> All this cash gets me itchy.
> 
> gg



New? Depends on your time frame. 
Advanced Diagnostics is starting to sign agreements, a couple more and they'll really start to fly.

Acrux's partner is launching their testosterone product in the US. While this is already priced in, good growth from here is still possible.

Biota is oversold considering its near term possible catalysts, though it is not a clear slam dunk. The CEO and CFO are doing investor briefings in the middle of this month, whenever the CEO speaks the share price seems to tank.

Prana Biotech. PBT2 is a great product, but they are crawling slower than snail pace. Something has to happen sometime. It's a heads I loss everything tails I gain big opp.


----------

